# Bow rack from a pallet



## dux20 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice work. Looks great.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I like it very rustic! oh and based on the orientation of the pictures I'm guessing you're using an iphone? Not sure why apple can't seem to figure out based on gravity what end is up on their phones but it seems to be beyond them.


----------



## Nnn (Aug 22, 2015)

I really like it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MasonMcManus (Nov 15, 2019)

sick idea man, thanks for sharing


----------



## Chhh1984 (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## wilhelm4737 (Nov 30, 2019)

I really like the rustic look to it! Great job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## msjwolfe (May 22, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## K.Green (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## PAhunter88 (Nov 22, 2019)

Awesome idea.


----------



## Hobbs34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice Work! That is a nice Whitetail! Iowa?


----------



## jwyoung (Dec 7, 2019)

b0w_bender said:


> I like it very rustic! oh and based on the orientation of the pictures I'm guessing you're using an iphone? Not sure why apple can't seem to figure out based on gravity what end is up on their phones but it seems to be beyond them.


Wow.... really glad you mentioned this—I didn't notice that the photos were sideways and spent a while trying to figure out how those bows were staying on there! 

very, very cool project!


----------



## Red1980 (Aug 4, 2006)

Cool bow rack, nice buck on the wall.


----------



## Stiff Shaft (Apr 6, 2009)

How do you keep the bows floating like that and why did you hang that mount sideaways?


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job!! Love the look of it.


----------



## jeffkoloski (Mar 15, 2018)

very nice


----------



## WyPokes (Jun 5, 2017)

Got to love a pallet.


----------



## Jsustala (Nov 24, 2019)

gotta find a weathered pallet now


----------



## Huntin4birds (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## beaston (Oct 4, 2010)

Very rustic.. love it, think I need one

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackhawk68215 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great looking project. I have some old lumber sitting around and I think this type of rack is what it will become. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

That’s cool I’m going to make one!


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

That looks awesome!! Well done


----------



## lsu_engr (Jan 18, 2016)

That looks great.


----------



## CaliRon (Aug 15, 2019)

Really nice to have rack including arrows. Gives it a completed look. Good effort!


----------



## Drawing Nearer (Dec 18, 2019)

That's pretty cool and a great buck as well!


----------



## 44bowguy (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool i like that


----------



## 44bowguy (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool


----------



## juliekbergen (Sep 22, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Holmboy11 (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## jbyrne81 (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice work


----------



## adamkeske (Mar 22, 2019)

Very cool, might borrow your idea for myself.


----------



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

Pallet wood sure makes any project look rustic, awesome!


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## cruysen (Feb 1, 2019)

this is a fantastic peace of work!


----------



## pbs76 (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful job!


----------



## glfnboomer (Jan 15, 2020)

Two thumbs up


----------



## wesleyselby (Jan 19, 2011)

That's awesome! Well done!


----------



## Gentry0621 (Jan 23, 2019)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Mike Carlson (May 15, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Ctbowhunter92 (Sep 23, 2015)

wow looks great!


----------



## admcanally3 (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks great! I need to do this.


----------



## Niko615 (Aug 22, 2016)

That is super cool!


----------



## KyleBow (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## MikeB1980 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice work. I have been wanting to build one for awhile now, might do something similar.


----------



## patleo (Dec 29, 2019)

I will be grabbing a pallet from work tomorow nice job


----------



## jbob85 (Jan 22, 2020)

nice!


----------



## mr.glass (Jan 23, 2020)

That's nice, definitely going to try one in the future.


----------



## dwardo (Jan 21, 2020)

Creative! That looks great, gives me an idea for my compound bows


----------



## impulse819 (Jan 16, 2020)

This looks really cool! awesome job!


----------



## outnabout90 (Oct 15, 2019)

Awesome job


----------



## jorob712 (Jan 26, 2020)

Great look


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

looks great!


----------



## boostersteelaxe (Aug 31, 2019)

Do you think it matters what the pallet is made from?


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Great look for a cabin


----------



## Mhill88 (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks great. Last pallets I took apart for projects were a pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH Woodsman (Jan 28, 2020)

What kind of stain? Are those stained?

What state is that buck from? I've literally never seen a whitetail rack that big.


----------



## chipdip (Nov 6, 2019)

Well done. Very creative and resourceful !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARCHERY4LYFE (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks good man. Im going to have to make one.


----------



## Dozers.world (Aug 30, 2018)

rustic and cool..


----------



## ThunderD2900 (Mar 7, 2019)

I like it, simple and yet looks great.


----------



## zmcgill (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## TRADDART (Sep 30, 2019)

boostersteelaxe said:


> Do you think it matters what the pallet is made from?


Maybe not, but I was told by a knowledgeable craftsman that most pallets are from Asia, and some are made with exotic woods that would be expensive if ordered from a lumber supplier.


----------



## Bigwarr (Mar 5, 2014)

There really are 1,000,001 uses for old pallets. Looks great!


----------



## gmcmachz (Feb 10, 2020)

looks fantastic


----------



## hardsnow (Feb 26, 2020)

looks great!


----------



## Stickbowfan 112 (Mar 6, 2017)

This is sweet now I want to make one


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks great! Nice build


----------



## MJM (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good. Got to ask did you use any kind of sealer/ finish on the wood?


----------



## Flatscapt (Mar 2, 2020)

Very cool!! Definitely need something like that.


----------



## Mr. O (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kaprea30 (Feb 25, 2020)

Very nice did you stain the pallet or is that natural weathering?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneck86 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks amazing. Ive been thinking of different ideas how to make one.


----------



## blackhawk68215 (Jun 2, 2014)

I always love seeing these. Not a single one that I don't like. Great work.


----------



## Bigc5416 (Mar 10, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

NH Woodsman said:


> What kind of stain? Are those stained?
> 
> What state is that buck from? I've literally never seen a whitetail rack that big.


Not staind, just old weathered pallets. The deer is from Ohio.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mhill88 said:


> Looks great. Last pallets I took apart for projects were a pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I used a sawzaw and just cut through all the nails.


----------



## flyingturbines (Jul 11, 2020)

Fantastic. Did you find an older one to get the color or stain?


----------



## jzelina (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice work man


----------



## floydfreak (Jul 11, 2020)

mind blown that's a great idea


----------



## Duramax01 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great workmanship!!


----------



## dam112004 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## saladstudent (Sep 12, 2018)

I need to buy a few recurves so I can make one of these! lol


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## tmharp03 (Jul 24, 2020)

That looks awesome


----------



## BobaSethVincent (Jul 31, 2020)

that is beautiful. It never ceases to amaze me how many amazing things get made from pallets


----------



## nelly24 (Dec 9, 2020)

I wanted to make my boyfriend a rack for his bows and yours is the best looking one I've seen. Do you think this is a project someone with little to no real experience can accomplish? I'm not kidding myself that it will come out any where near as good but if you have pointers or advice and steps I'd love to hear them. And if you say a novice CANT make that you wont hurt my feelings I swear lol


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Good work ,suites your bows


----------



## Telldor (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

nelly24 said:


> I wanted to make my boyfriend a rack for his bows and yours is the best looking one I've seen. Do you think this is a project someone with little to no real experience can accomplish? I'm not kidding myself that it will come out any where near as good but if you have pointers or advice and steps I'd love to hear them. And if you say a novice CANT make that you wont hurt my feelings I swear lol


Sorry for the late reply, didn’t realize anyone had still been posting on this thread. Not sure if you have attempted it yet or not but it was super easy. I don’t know what kind of tools you have to use, I use a saws all to cut through all the nails which made it really easy. If you don’t have access to one you can pry every board off, but you just have to be careful not to break the board.
After getting all the boards off it was super easy, all I did was cut down the top, bottom, and sides to the size that I wanted the rack. Then just literally screwing on the planks
I added in the Board going across the middle to hold arrows, more for looks than functional ability. The arrows don’t go in that easy because of the top board, if I were to do it again I would either drill bigger holes for the arrows to go through, or put that middle cross board lower so that The arrows were below the top of the rack


----------



## LukesDad08 (Jun 20, 2021)

jeff25 said:


> Thought I would share the bow rack I made from an old pallet. I’m eventually going to hang it on the wall and put a bow hanger on the lower right side to hang my compound from.
> Edit to answer some questions and added updated photos. This is the natural weather of the wood I didn’t use any stain or finish. Just literally took the pallets apart, cut to length I wanted, and skrewed together. Not sure what kind of pallet it was but the cross beams were heavy rough cut 2x4s that I’m pretty sure are some kind of hard wood, it was tough to drive the skrews in I sheared probably 5 skrews making it.
> the slats were also heavier than a standard pallet and looked to be made of 1x6 or 1x4
> 
> ...


Very 😎


----------



## Justintime99 (Sep 11, 2021)

Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erhine (Sep 18, 2021)

That looks awesome, I have some pallets sitting in the workshop that I've been waiting to find something to do with and I think I just found it


----------



## The Archery Shop (Nov 23, 2021)

Very Nice and great Buck too!


----------



## ElDuderinoTN (12 mo ago)

Sweet! This is awesome


----------



## clafata17 (Oct 13, 2017)

That’s beautiful


----------

